# How to question on costal hay



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a question for y'all. I got a hay field on a lease and it didn't get baled or fertilized at all last year. Still has some pretty good costal stands, but also has a lot of weeds and flowers. North Texas area. My question is should I spray with pastora, or fertilize first? I am worried if I spray first that there will be large areas of bare spots that the owner may not like. Is there something else I should spray with? or get the fertilizer on first then spray after the costal has got a better stand, then cut it for cow hay?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I guess it depends what your plans for the field are this year. I would spray it first and then Fertilizer it after weeds start Turing before the next rain. What kind of weeds do you have grassey or broadleaf there could be a lot cheaper options to do then Pastora. May be a little late for 24d in your area not sure. Also could cut it and spray it with 6-8 oz of glyphosate (roundup) to acres if you really want to clean out everything but the Bermuda. Really need to know what you are wanting to kill.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Ranger in the perfect world everything except the costal. Plans for the year are to work on it a step at a time to get it back in shape for next year. The area used to be really good hay fields.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Does it have other grasses in there you are wanting to get rid of like crab, signing, barnyard ETC or just broadleaf weeds? If it has other grasses depending on what type your best bet cheapest may be to just knock out the broadleaf weeds for this year and get the fertality under control and use a good pre emerge like prowell H2O in late winter next to help prevent most of the weeds and grasses. How many acres is this?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I like that idea Ranger. Pastora is pricey and really sets the Bermuda back for a few weeks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe I would bale it now(cow hay) to get it off the ground and then see what you have underneath. If it is a lot of broadleaves and some nuisance grasses, I would hit it with Pastora as it will get several of the nuisance grasses when they are not huge in size. If you removed the present growth now you also could point out any bare spots to the landowner before spraying so that he doesn't accuse your spraying of causing the bare spots.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with Mike for cow hay cut & bale it.Cows might surprise you & eat of of the weeds in the hay.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My first question would be how long are you going to be able to hay this field(s)? The reason I ask I have been reviving fields and it is no quick fix.

I would do as Vol said and go ahead and clean the field off and see what you got. Next thing should be a soil analysis. I don't know about Texas soils but here in SC you are pretty safe to go ahead and order a ton of lime per acre before you put the first drop of fertilizer out. Bottom line if the pH ain't right the fertilizer won't do much and the grass won't either. Next is potassium. Bermuda loves K about as much as it loves N. And while you're working on the soil you can figure out what weeds you have.

Good Luck! Fields can be brought back.


----------

